# Capturing the screen from the tv to the laptop via a USB TV card.



## blesslot (May 30, 2009)

hi. Ok. I have three components here...1. A computer case that i use to game with. 2. A 42inch LED screen dat i use as a visual panel for when i game with the case(#1). 3. A laptop that has a USB Tv card attached to it that also has an AV input attachment. Problem: I want to capture my gaming from the panel(#2) to the laptop via the usb tv card. How do i go about that? I use a HDMI connection from the case to the panel. And now wat do i connect from the panel to the card(attached to the laptop) to capture everything on that. I have captured footage from my DV Cam, cable tv and even mobile phone to the laptop thru this device but no luck with this yet. Can u actually give ideas how. I think it is possible but i cant get around it mentally u see. I dnt care abt quality, i jst want the satisfaction. Thank u. Will await response(s).


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Most TV's do not have a video output or pass through option. So you can't connect the TV to the laptop.

There are numerous apps for capturing game play. You would simply capture on the PC (1.), not on the laptop. Try a Google search.


----------



## blesslot (May 30, 2009)

How about if i can get like another device that allow 'pass-throughs'? Like a home theatre amplifier or a ...*cough* VCR? would that work? a friend suggested i try Dazzle or a Hauppage recorder. Ok...i will google these options and see what gives. thanks for the reply.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Just for clarification:

You are gaming on the PC (output to the TV as a monitor) and want to capture on the laptop?

The easiest way, would be to capture directly on the PC, as I noted, there are numerous apps available.

My "pass through" comment was based on your desire to connect the output of the TV to the laptop. The TV likely does not have a video output, so you can't connect the laptop to the TV (not to capture from the PC). You would need to connect a video output from the PC, to the input of the capture device on the laptop. Assuming the PC has a S-Video or composite (yellow RCA) output.


----------



## blesslot (May 30, 2009)

sorry for taking so long with this. And yes, i wanted to capture the output of the tv to the laptop. No app has been successful in helping me. I found that most games that can be minimized offer some level of recordability but once that go full screen, do not. Also there is a codec issue. Now i did a bit of searching and i found this: I get these two devices. #1. 1x2 HDMI Splitter device and #2. ViewHD Hdmi to Component RCA + VGA converter. Here is how this should work: 1. I connect a HDMI cable (output) to the HDMI Splitter from the case(Source). The Splitter splits this into two outputs. The first one goes to the panel (Monitor) and the second one goes to the ViewHD Converter as a source. Then the usb tv card captures the video (via AV connection) from the converter as it would as if it's from a satellite decoder or camera with video and audio all in sync. The converter would be a 'pass through' device of sorts...as well as the splitter just that the splitter outputs the video in a format/connection natively unsupported by the tv card. And the ports on the laptop(hdmi & vga) are for output only. What do u think? There might be some redundancy to this but i think it's a winner. Let me knw. Thanks. Or rather suggest an app or two but i think i tried them all.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The only way to know for sure would be to test it. Having a single splitter or converter in a path will typically work. However, using multiple connections/splitters/converters is typically just asking for trouble. I've not used any for HDMI, and from what I've read I wouldn't suggest using any. In any case, the only way to know is to test.


----------



## blesslot (May 30, 2009)

Ok. I will try that this weekend and let you know. Thank you for your quick response.


----------



## blesslot (May 30, 2009)

Aha! I found it! A winner for sure. Upon leaving to acquire my arsenal of video capturing endeavour, the guy at WalMart (I was there for some soft drink and some chips) suggested I google or/and research ''BlackMagic''. And i did that as i was chatting with him and I was blown away. The all-in-one device that i had been looking for was found...just like that(snap). BlackMagic Shuttle for 3.0/ for Thunderbolt are what I have been on about since go. He(The guy at WalMart) literally made my year. I have placed an order and I cany wait to just go mad. Thank you for ur input and responses. I should wait until i get them and test and post my experiences but i don't think so. They seem pretty straightforward. Thank you. Thank you lots. Funny how talking to people would do for a person in need hey! Wow. All this have let me to that very moment. Thanks and God bless.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

No problem. Let us know how it works out.


----------

